# can someone give me 120 reasons



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ha gotcha Moore, I am wanting someone to shoot a vid of them using mudrunner so I can see this baby in action and of course the 120 reasons why I need one

oops shoulda been on PT's thread


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ha gotcha Moore, I am wanting someone to shoot a vid of them using mudrunner so I can see this baby in action and of course the 120 reasons why I need one
> 
> oops shoulda been on PT's thread


Well! Go over and post it on that thread!
Give's me an excuse to buy a mudrunner! :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Post 35 and post 46 Joe.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/mud-runner-video-2565/index3/


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well! Go over and post it on that thread!
> Give's me an excuse to buy a mudrunner! :thumbsup: :laughing:


:smartass:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one Joe and I can't give a single reason to buy one.:blink: I'll take $600 for it. I ran less than 1000 sheets with it it's like new.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I have one Joe and I can't give a single reason to buy one.:blink: I'll take $600 for it. I ran less than 1000 sheets with it it's like new.


Really P.A.? You don't like it at all?
That's interesting...
Why not?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really P.A.? You don't like it at all?
> That's interesting...
> Why not?


The main reason, it's way too slow running a 3.5 head for the finish coat. 

I don't like the results I get going large to small angle head.

Too long, it's useless in small closets which I usually have many of. 

I don't like the limited space between the MR and pump when filling. 

I don't find it being any less work or effort compared to the angle box. 

I've been thinking of getting a flat applicator mud head to run tape mud for ultraflex, maybe it would be usefull for that.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've been thinking of getting a flat applicator mud head to run tape mud for ultraflex, maybe it would be usefull for that.


It is, I use the advance plastic grooved mudhead for that :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I recently started doing that as well. Using a flat applicator with a compound tube for my Ultraflex.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I recently started doing that as well. Using a flat applicator with a compound tube for my Ultraflex.


yeah works good


----------

